# Getting your uniforms



## war2001v (9 Apr 2015)

Hi I'm new to both cadets and this forum I was just wondering what it was like and what happened when you first went to fort York armoury to get your uniform and what they did. Also what was the experience like did you get to see the rest of the armoury? Thanks


----------



## quadrapiper (10 Apr 2015)

Hard to offer effective feedback - are you a cadet or a new staff member? Would suggest that you fill out your profile. 

Either way, you may also find more cadet organization specific support on cadet-world.com, or (even better) via your chain of command. 

Best of luck!


----------



## shootemup604 (11 Apr 2015)

Hello I'm going to guess from your username that your birthyear is 2001, making you a cadet?  If so, when you join a cadet unit, you'll be measured for a uniform.  Depending on the unit and your sizing, it may need to be ordered, or they may kit you out from stock on hand.  You'll likely have a uniform fairly quickly.  The unit supply officer will make sure you have everything you need, and other, more senior cadets, will teach you how to wear and maintain it correctly.

I can't answer your questions about your parade location, but I'll guess you will have some sort of orientation to what may become your home away from home for years to come.


----------

